
Bitcoin Firms Report Uptick in Demand for Inheritance Services - mrdazm
https://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-firms-report-uptick-in-demand-for-inheritance-services
======
mrdazm
OP here:

I found the above interesting for my own project but it got me wondering. What
steps do you or people you know take today to handle digital inheritance?

